# Cargo Van Storage



## Will

I recently bought a Ford Extended Cargo Van. Any recommendation of manufacturer I should order my shelving through or should I stick with the old fashion way and build my own? I'd love to see some pics of others to get ideas.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

American Vanlines, all their products but bought off ebay, craiglist. Used or damage. Never buy new, but custom built always offers the best results sometimes.


----------



## ChrisConnor

I am partial to the Hackney style, I think they have a kit for regular vans now.

You could build your own if you had a shop to roll the pans and used unistrut for the legs.


----------



## DesertOkie

Weather guard.


----------



## Hillside

Adrian steel works well with our vans


----------



## Epox

www.[B]americanvan[/B].*com*


----------



## ChrisConnor




----------



## Will

Anyone done wood shelves? If so lets see the pics, I'll probaly go that route.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin

American van and adrain steel are great. I am not a big fan of building my own for the simple fact what you pay for the heavy material, if you do wood, then the time to build your own, its cheaper just to purchase them already assembled and install them in the van.

I outfitted a cargo trailer recently and had to build the pipe rack out of slotted angle iron and it went smooth because I already had the design but it took all day. The shelving showed up and went right in, no issues, I already had premeasured and everything. I would have bought the multi-layered pipe rack if I could have found one instead of build it myself.


----------



## Plumberman911

Will said:


> Anyone done wood shelves? If so lets see the pics, I'll probaly go that route.


I did some in a old Ryder box truck I had. It held up as good as the metal ones you buy. Don't use 2x2. I think you'd be ok


----------



## user4

1" aluminum angle, a tig welder, and ¼" plywood and you can custom make any configuration you want and it is much lighter than steel shelving.


----------



## ChrisConnor

I just remembered there was somebody on Service Roundtable that said they used those chrome mesh shelves like restaurants use and they bought them at Costco. I don't remember the plastic bin supplier.

http://www.quantumstorage.com/wire-shelving/chrome-starter-kits


----------



## Plumberman911

Is tig the only way to weld aluminum?


----------



## gear junkie

ChrisConnor said:


> I just remembered there was somebody on Service Roundtable that said they used those chrome mesh shelves like restaurants use and they bought them at Costco. I don't remember the plastic bin supplier.
> 
> http://www.quantumstorage.com/wire-shelving/chrome-starter-kits


That's what I use. I've used the adrian steel bins before and really prefer the wire shelves with material in tupperware containers. IMO the design where all the material is divided looks great but is ineffiecent for a service guy. I think for 20 totes and 3 sets of shelves, I might have spent 500. When you buy the shelves, look for the ones where the middle of the shelf has the wire support design same as the sides.


----------



## user4

Plumberman911 said:


> Is tig the only way to weld aluminum?


No.


----------



## Will

I like the wood shelves just because you can customize them more, you could do the same with sheet meal or aluminum , but I don't own a welder so that option is out. Wood is also a heck of alot quieter than metal sheeving. and last just as long. 

What I plan to do in the cargo can is have a raise floor by about a few inchess, and have removable panels on the flooring. That way I can store stuff in the flooring that I would not use much and not waste the cargo space. I do more Plumbing Remodels than anything, so tool organization is more importaant than have a thousand different fittings. I need the basics for materials. Water (PEX/Copper), PVC pipe and fittings, Black fittings. Don't need to store a water heater, water closet, garbage disposer, numerous valves, etc.


----------



## Will

http://www.thisiscarpentry.com/2011/07/15/van-racking/


That is a pretty cool set up there, would be a chore to do something of that effort.


----------



## Plumberman911

Dang. He used his space well. Made it look big. Liquid nail the joints


----------



## Plumberman911

Dang. He used his space well. Made it look big. Liquid nail the joints


----------



## aprilmayb

Wow! I want to hire this guy for my whole house just based on his truck.


----------



## user2090

Will said:


> Anyone done wood shelves? If so lets see the pics, I'll probaly go that route.


I've seen some nice wood shelves in vans but would not want that added weight in mine. A combo of steel and wood would be nice. 

One shop I worked at we had all Adrian Steel with many custom upgrades to suit our needs. I inherited a 3/4 Chevy express that the guy was a fanatic about using every bit of space. After a year of my own tweaks I had the ultimate device van stocked perfectly for what I needed as a service plumber and still had floor space for water heaters to lay or snakes to load. 

Rarely did I go to a job and not have at least parts for any job. Considering the lake homes and cobbled up plumbing that is not bad. Will be looking to duplicate that soon.


----------



## victoryplbaz

why havent some of the compaines come up with a carbon fiber shelving units? its light and they say is strong as steel. just wondering why


----------



## dclarke

victoryplbaz said:


> why havent some of the compaines come up with a carbon fiber shelving units? its light and they say is strong as steel. just wondering why


Have you seen the price of carbon fiber parts ?


----------



## Rickochet

If a plumber can afford carbon fiber shelving, he can afford to not be a plumber.


----------



## rjbphd

Rickochet said:


> If a plumber can afford carbon fiber shelving, he can afford to not be a plumber.


Who are you coming in here without a proper intro???


----------



## Rickochet

rjbphd said:


> Who are you coming in here without a proper intro???


Stealth mode.... I will soon! Have a great day!!!


----------



## KCplumber

Rickochet said:


> Stealth mode.... I will soon! Have a great day!!!


 As good a response as any :laughing:


----------



## dclarke

Today the boss mentioned something with rheem and gm and a rebate. Said its possible we may get a new work van this year....I told him I would like an extended van. Lol. Fingers crossed.


----------

